# Bump on eye rim?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie has a tiny bump on the rim of one of his lower lids. It's the same color as his rim--black. Looks like a tiny bubble. Anyone know what it could be? And what the treatment, if any, is?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Could be a sty or a blocked tear duct. My little girl (skin kid) had one, the doc said a warm to hot wash cloth several times a day, and massage. He also gave me perscription eye drops incase that didn't work. Can you get a pic of it?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> Could be a sty or a blocked tear duct. My little girl (skin kid) had one, the doc said a warm to hot wash cloth several times a day, and massage. He also gave me perscription eye drops incase that didn't work. Can you get a pic of it?[/B]


I was thinking that same thing. You might want to take have a vet take a look at it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

They can get little abscesses or cysts of the glands in the eye rim (meibomian gland). Last time one of mine had one he had eye ointment and the vet popped it. It went away.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

It does sound like a sty. Poor Ollie. Are you going to take him to the vet? I hope it clears up soon. :grouphug:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Chloe had this a few months ago. I put a warm wet wash cloth on it a time or two and it popped and then i just kept it clean. It went away very fast.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Chloe had this a few months ago. I put a warm wet wash cloth on it a time or two and it popped and then i just kept it clean. It went away very fast.[/B]


Thanks, guys. I haven't touched it yet (until I knew what it was, didn't want to aggravate it). Tomorrow morning I will put warm compress on it and see what happens. Will take him in Monday if need be (or sooner if need be).


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572552
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it is not a Sty. I got one on my eye alittle over a year ago and my eye swole shut. Which I hate doctors and the waited until it was there for about a week before I went to the doctor. The Dr was amazed at the size and color of my eye......lololol 

My point is that Pam I would take him to the vet in the morning without a doubt. Especially after what happened to me. 

Please keep us updated on Ollie. 

BTW been missing you around here. And I love your siggy. Ollie looks all grown up.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sounds like his gland may be clogged (sty) may go away on its own or may have to be squeezed and have some ointment. def not an emergency and can wait til u can get him to the vet.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> sounds like his gland may be clogged (sty) may go away on its own or may have to be squeezed and have some ointment. def not an emergency and can wait til u can get him to the vet.[/B]


Thanks for advice!

The little bump literally appeared overnight--I had washed his face the day before and it wasn't there. It's still small and hasn't appeared to have gotten any bigger in the last day. I soaked it w/ a warm compress today. I hope it does go away on its own. If not, will definitely bring him in. Thanks again


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (camfan @ May 4 2008, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=572720


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 4 2008, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=572687





> sounds like his gland may be clogged (sty) may go away on its own or may have to be squeezed and have some ointment. def not an emergency and can wait til u can get him to the vet.[/B]


Thanks for advice!

The little bump literally appeared overnight--I had washed his face the day before and it wasn't there. It's still small and hasn't appeared to have gotten any bigger in the last day. I soaked it w/ a warm compress today. I hope it does go away on its own. If not, will definitely bring him in. Thanks again 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pam, did Ollie's sty go away with the warm compress?? Or did you take him in?


----------

